# Big Pine Trip



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Don't see why those fishies won't eat those.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

What size skiff and what size fly rods are you bringing? What part of the island will you be staying?

Btw, the 1st fly is a good looking pattern that I believe will work. 2nd fly is a decent shrimp pattern and 3rd fly is a decent mullet pattern. What lengths are the those flies and what are the hooks and in what size.

For a family treat, take them to the Turtle Hospital on the south end of Marathon and the Dolphin Research Center on the north end of Marathon. Also Robbie's on the north end of Lower Matecumbe Key.

There's an island called No Name Key (I have an ole fishing friend on that island) next to Big Pine that you turn and go northward on BPK to get to it. almost at the foot of the bridge going to No Name, there's a pub called the No Name Pub. It's a family ok pub that has the best pizza in the Keys. It's a great lunch stop on your way to No Name where you will see a high concentration of Key deer.



Ted Haas


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

Backwater said:


> What size skiff and what size fly rods are you bringing? What part of the island will you be staying?
> 
> Btw, the 1st fly is a good looking pattern that I believe will work. 2nd fly is a decent shrimp pattern and 3rd fly is a decent mullet pattern. What lengths are the those flies and what are the hooks and in what size.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for the family tips. I'll need to stay in good graces with the missus. Bringing my 17 Ankona SUV (no trolling motor, just pole), a 10 wt with a floater, 8 wt with a floater, and 11 wt with an int sink). Spinning gear for the kids. Flies above are all 1/0 but I have some schminnows, crabs, and shrimp flies down to #4 I think and some bigger 4/0 dredging patterns I use up here in VA. Flies pictured are about 2 inches or so, think I used 12S Gamas. I'm bringing some bonefish and permit stuff too but figured those species would be a long shot. We will be right next to the key deer refuge on BPK. How are the bugs this time of year? Also, if you don't mind what bite tippet would you go down to? I have never thrown to fish I could actually see ! 
John


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

CedarCreek said:


> Hey, thanks for the family tips. I'll need to stay in good graces with the missus. Bringing my 17 Ankona SUV (no trolling motor, just pole), a 10 wt with a floater, 8 wt with a floater, and 11 wt with an int sink). Spinning gear for the kids. Flies above are all 1/0 but I have some schminnows, crabs, and shrimp flies down to #4 I think and some bigger 4/0 dredging patterns I use up here in VA. Flies pictured are about 2 inches or so, think I used 12S Gamas. I'm bringing some bonefish and permit stuff too but figured those species would be a long shot. We will be right next to the key deer refuge on BPK. How are the bugs this time of year? Also, if you don't mind what bite tippet would you go down to? I have never thrown to fish I could actually see !
> John


You can use 12,15, or 20 lb class tippet and 30-50 for bite depending on species. Of course for sharks or cuda, wire


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

CedarCreek said:


> Hey, thanks for the family tips. I'll need to stay in good graces with the missus. Bringing my 17 Ankona SUV (no trolling motor, just pole), a 10 wt with a floater, 8 wt with a floater, and 11 wt with an int sink). Spinning gear for the kids. Flies above are all 1/0 but I have some schminnows, crabs, and shrimp flies down to #4 I think and some bigger 4/0 dredging patterns I use up here in VA. Flies pictured are about 2 inches or so, think I used 12S Gamas. I'm bringing some bonefish and permit stuff too but figured those species would be a long shot. We will be right next to the key deer refuge on BPK. How are the bugs this time of year? Also, if you don't mind what bite tippet would you go down to? I have never thrown to fish I could actually see !
> John



John,

The Gami SL12S is good for what you are going to be fishing for down there. But if I were going to add a few more flies for juvi tarpon (in the range of 5lbs to 30lbs) I would get a small swatch of some white arctic fox or white fin racoon. Then do to Walmart and buy a pack of Owner Mosquito hooks in 1/0 and 2/0. You are basically tying a shminnow with a white **** or fox tail that is about 1.5" out the back of the bend of the hook as a tail. Tie in your non-pearl white cactus, polar or estaz grande chenille and some regular size antique bronze or black bead chain eyes (or black mono dunbbell eyes), about 1/4 inch from the eye of the hook (clouser style). I would wrap the chenille somewhat tight together instead of sparse so it pushes water. Figure eight over the eyes and do a few wraps past the bead chain eyes to the eye of the hook. Do that for the 1/0 Mosquito hook and the same thing only with a 2" tail on the 2/0 hook.

Next make you up a few gurglers in both tan and also white versions. Bring those with you.

Late August, Any big migratory tarpon are all but gone. However, there are some resident fish that you'll have to make a run to or trailer to. You will also have resident juvenal tarpon around the island and also around No Name. PM me for specific spots to try. There are some spots to try for permit and also bonefish close to where you will be staying. All 3 species will only be an early morning and a late afternoon/evening thing. There is some night tarpon and snook fishing there. I can give you details.

For your 8wt, I'd use 15-16lb tippet with 30lb bite leader. All FC for juvi tarpon. Permit and bones, I'd use straight 3ft of 12-15lb tippet. Bonefish flies and small crabs for the bones and larger crabs for the permit.

Note, that time of year you will find lots of small cudas and some nice ones too. Cudas love anything chartreuse and will hit on just about any grass flats during the middle of the day. Add 30lb FC bite leader for them.

Ted Haas


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Post up some pics of the trip when you get back.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

We ended up having a great family vacation on BPK. Only problem with that was my fishing time alone was really limited to a couple hours in the morning and that was further limited by the storms which always seemed to move through in the early morning. I still managed to get out and catch a few fish. Best action was the first week of our stay when we had full moon tides and the falling tide coincided with the early morning hours. Had some fun with baby tarpon with most of them jumping off but not all. Best flies turned out to be a white schminnow (#1 and 1/0) with a craft fur tail. I tried arctic fox, marabou, and ostrich for the tail but the craft fur seemed to get the most strikes. When that didn't work the next best fly was a shrimpy looking bendback fly (#4 I think). Probably the worst possible hook style to get a hookset on a tarpon but at least I got some hits and a jump or two. Managed to find some bones on one day and promptly spooked them each time I approached. Caught a bunch of juvenile barracudas and mangrove snappers when things were slow. Saw my first laid up tarpon (about 40 pounds) on my way back to the house one morning which was cool. I am used to fishing very stained waters up north and it was neat to actually see what I was casting to. I never got to the ocean side unfortunately. If I had to do it over and my trip was in August, I would have stayed closer to the inlets so I would have been able to fish some of the Oceanside flats. The backcountry waters reached 95F on some afternoons! Other than that, it was a great time. Thanks to those who helped me get started, particularly Backwater.
View attachment 1712
View attachment 1713
View attachment 1714


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice report and glad you at least caught some fish.


----------

